# Fake crocodile/alligator straps



## gardiner.d

Hello,

How does one identify genuine alligator or crocodile straps? I've had nice calfskin imitations, but to my knowledge, never handled a real crocodile strap.

Also, please tell me what the heck the following strap is made out of. Is it crocodile? Is it plastic?



Spoiler: Strap:



It says seiko on the back, and seems to have one of the nice seiko clasps ... yet the crocodile is shiny and feels like plastic. What is this madness? I don't know from which watch it originates.


----------



## Nokie

Hard to tell from your picture. Croc and alligator straps usually have more texture, but it could be real.....or it could be something else.

Some do this because of environmental rules on exotic straps within certain countries. 

Good luck.


----------



## Michael Day

While I do not know how to tell the difference at all, I do own both.

The real alligator was a bespoke piece and cost me more than some of my watches have.

The fake is leather but not alligator, mass produced and 1/5 the cost.

The real one has ridges and hollows in the texture while the game almost feels like it has been stamped onto the leather. The pattern and indentations are more consistent and never achieve the variation of the real.

This by no means I can pick real over fake, just the two I own. Real alligator I think will always cost more than standard leather.

The real deal...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RoSpectre

Sometimes the kind of leather is printed on the back of the strap. Otherwise it's really tough to tell... and I tend to assume its cow leather. Not sure I prefer the real thing anyway. I bought an alligator strap from a popular ebay seller in Vietnam-it's nice but she messed up the measurements so that sort if soured it for me.

If crocs or gators are a nuisance or overpopulated I'm in favor of buying their leather... if they're endangered in the locale then I'd rather not, but of course this is hard to know.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Personally I hate shiny anything when it comes to straps. While most genuine croc is discernable, maybe a couple Impersonators are convincing. I specifically choose straps that are obviously genuine simply by the pattern. This may not work for everyone due to the style. I don't think anyone could convincingly fake these:







Take a look @Michael Day 's strap up there. Some people prefer a more traditional pattern to their hide. Look at the random pattern of the scales. That is another sign that the hide is genuine (but easier to "replicate"). There is a beauty to the pattern with genuine hide. The color will also be less uniform and will be more mottled with genuine hide, while stamped will look almost "painted". Genuine:





One of the areas most neglected by the stampers is the area BETWEEN the scales, which is often wide on genuine hide, and has a unique pattern all its own ...





Many of the obvious stamped straps are emblazoned with "genuine leather" ... a clear giveaway since anyone making a croc strap would mark them "crocodile" or "genuine crocodile". Lastly here is a blatant stamp job ... most commonly seen. The little marks at the top and bottom of each scale tells me there is a 95 percent chance it is stamped. While some natural hide looks like this, not much of it does. Personally I would never buy a natural hide strap with this pattern simply because it is so prevalent in the majority of stamped straps you see.


----------



## WatchObsession

It is very hard to tell from pictures alone, shiny straps can be either embossed leather or genuine hide.

With technologies improving amongst the mainstream strap manufacturers, the level of detail achieved to give a genuine skin appearance has improved and only getting better










Embossed leather or genuine skin ? You guess ?

Answer, neither, this is rubber by ISOSWISS and on your wrist, very hard to tell the difference from genuine.


----------



## melikewatches

Real or embossed ?


----------



## Delugs

melikewatches said:


> Real or embossed ?
> 
> View attachment 15775079


My guess is that the second from top is embossed, and the rest are real?


----------



## melikewatches

Delugs said:


> My guess is that the second from top is embossed, and the rest are real?


Yes, that is how they were labeled. Top is a Hadley Roma, 2nd is a Barton, 3rd is yours. Nice strap. I bought the HR after yours when I realized I prefer a thicker strap with less taper for my Speedmaster.

Bottom strap is OEM for my Cartier.

I have another coming from an Etsy vendor in Vietnam.


----------



## bth1234

I am sure I couldn't tell. I have 4 alligator straps, 3 marked alligator, and 1 not (omega).


----------



## R.Palace

Michael Day said:


> While I do not know how to tell the difference at all, I do own both.
> 
> The real alligator was a bespoke piece and cost me more than some of my watches have.
> 
> The fake is leather but not alligator, mass produced and 1/5 the cost.
> 
> The real one has ridges and hollows in the texture while the game almost feels like it has been stamped onto the leather. The pattern and indentations are more consistent and never achieve the variation of the real.
> 
> This by no means I can pick real over fake, just the two I own. Real alligator I think will always cost more than standard leather.
> 
> The real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks like great work on the strap. Who was the maker?


----------



## Michael Day

R.Palace said:


> That looks like great work on the strap. Who was the maker?


Bespoke number from @combat_straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## R.Palace

Michael Day said:


> Bespoke number from @combat_straps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you. 

Cheers!


----------

